# Raijintek Trion Led Lüfter Rot



## Inuyascha3112 (20. Februar 2015)

*Raijintek Trion Led Lüfter Rot*

Hallo Liebe Com.
Ich suche Led Lüfter die einen Hohen druck erzeugen und Rot leuchten.
Sollten hat auch auch leise sein wenn möglich.
Bitte um Rat!!!


----------



## PopoX (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Trion Led Lüfter Rot*

Hab bei Geizhals geschaut und den hier gefunden:
AeroCool Dead Silence Red Edition 120mm (EN51578) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Ich selber habe ihn nicht, soll aber laut Reviews ein guter, leiser Lüfter sein.


----------

